# Price spike hype seems to be dying down...



## Grenadier (Jun 19, 2009)

I took a look at a couple of my favorite vendors (CDNN, Glockmeister), and noticed that 11+ capacity magazines are coming down in prices, to about 22 bucks, instead of the 30 bucks that they were at just a few months ago.  

In addition to this, prices of AR-type rifles have come down to their pre-Obama days.   

That, plus more and more online stores seem to be carrying reloading components again, especially primers.  While prices haven't quite dropped a lot on them yet, I hope to one day be paying 65 bucks for a brick of 5000 primers, instead of the current 130+.  

Once my Alabama state tax return comes in, it may be time for a shopping spree...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 19, 2009)

5000 primers? I saw a boxes of single 100 small pistol primers for $6 bucks! That's 60 bucks per 1000. 5000 would have been 300 dollars!

I just rolled my eyes up and walked off.

Deaf


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 20, 2009)

I noticed this as well...good point. 

I recently ordered 200rds of 6.8spc ammo and it was backordered for who knows how long.   Half the order shipped the next day and the rest 6 days later. I also noticed more components being available and the skyrocketed price gouging going back to normal....   I already had most of my rigs and gear and equipment prior to the election but I built another ar-15 lower post election for my 6.8 extreme upper thats coming and I had to get a railed hg for my .50 upper and I had no problems getting parts at the same price before all the hooplah...  brownells helped out a great deal and with the security/mil/leo discount it was second to none.  I am still backordered on my hornady reloading equipment.... I am trying to get into reloading my 6.8 and they offer a ton of free bullets.


----------



## KenpoTex (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm waiting for all the stuff that was purchased by the panic buyers to hit the market (the guns they bought but had no real intention of shooting or training with, much less using when the time comes...).

Should be some good deals


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 21, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> I'm waiting for all the stuff that was purchased by the panic buyers to hit the market (the guns they bought but had no real intention of shooting or training with, much less using when the time comes...).
> 
> Should be some good deals



Absolutely!  If you are on the look out over the next six months or so you could pick up some great deals!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 21, 2009)

That'll be good news for me once I hit Texas and Want my G21 SF and can, y'know, actually BUY it there.


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 21, 2009)

Grenadier said:


> In addition to this, prices of AR-type rifles have come down to their pre-Obama days.


 
Where???

While my local gun store finally has a suprplus in stock as opposed to a 3-4 month wait... the prices are still 1400-1800 bucks on most of them, as oppsed to the 700-800 they had them for last summer.

Heck, I bought my AK there a couple summers ago for around 269.00, the cheapest AK I saw in there Friday was 799...


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 21, 2009)

Andy,

All the gun stores I go to (and that's alot of 'em) have Glocks all over the place. And plenty of magazines (but at $29 to $39 each.)

So finding a Glock won't be a problem in Texas. And I bet by the time you get here ammo will again be on the shelves everywhere (unless NK nukes Hawaii and Obama surrenders, and if that happens all bets are off.)


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 22, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Andy,
> 
> All the gun stores I go to (and that's alot of 'em) have Glocks all over the place. And plenty of magazines (but at $29 to $39 each.)
> 
> So finding a Glock won't be a problem in Texas. And I bet by the time you get here ammo will again be on the shelves everywhere (unless NK nukes Hawaii and Obama surrenders, and if that happens all bets are off.)


 

And I can take my class from you so I can roll over my MA CCW to a TX one


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 22, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Where???


 
Alabama...  Quite a few AR's in stock here.  That, plus you can also tell by the inventory of used guns:

http://www.marksgunsearch.com/inventory/page/5/

Sub-800 for a gently used Bushmaster.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 22, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> And I can take my class from you so I can roll over my MA CCW to a TX one


 
Well you have to be a resident of Texas for six months first. 

You are over 21, right? Hahaha.

I'm way way over that myself.

Deaf


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 22, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> I'm waiting for all the stuff that was purchased by the panic buyers to hit the market (the guns they bought but had no real intention of shooting or training with, much less using when the time comes...).
> 
> Should be some good deals



Me too!


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a friend who bought a Bushmaster XM15, fixed carrying handle, 16 inch bbl, telescopeing stock, at Academy Sports about 8 months ago. He still has it. AND HE HAS NEVER FIRED A SHOT OUT OF IT.

And a pawn shop dealer who still has a $1600 buck price tag on a Armilte AR, M4 style, flattop. It's used and he still thinks someone is going to pay him that kind of money for a used AR.

And lastingly, a gun shop who's owner has IMI 5.56 SS109 ammo, 30 round boxes, for, get this, $30 bucks a box! Yes that's a buck a round.

Of coure he hasn't sold much of it...

Deaf


----------



## Cryozombie (Jun 22, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> And a pawn shop dealer who still has a $1600 buck price tag on a Armilte AR, M4 style, flattop. It's used and he still thinks someone is going to pay him that kind of money for a used AR.
> Deaf


 
Thats here too... I was just in our Local Cabelas... used AR's are about 1500 bucks there.


----------



## BLACK LION (Jun 24, 2009)

I can believe some people were dumb enough to pay such inflated prices...  I saw regular forged lowers going for 250-300 and about barfed. 
This next crossroads gun show in july will be very interesting.  

My hornady l-n-l classic still hasnt come in... neither has the powder measurer...


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> Well you have to be a resident of Texas for six months first.
> 
> You are over 21, right? Hahaha.
> 
> ...


 

Yes I am.

Six months.

Okay, that means I'll renew my MA LTC once more before I leave so it's good up till then( TX honors MA carry permits).


----------



## Deaf Smith (Jun 25, 2009)

That's the way Andy. You will be covered until you get your Texas CHL.

Personally I would prefer we were like Vermont or Alaska (but not so cold.) You don't need a license to carry guns in those states, concealed or unconcealed!

I honestly feel if you can legaly own your weapons, well you have the right to carry them. After all, the 2nd Amendment said to 'Keep and *BEAR* Arms'. It was not just about owning them!

Deaf


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jun 25, 2009)

Deaf Smith said:


> That's the way Andy. You will be covered until you get your Texas CHL.
> 
> Personally I would prefer we were like Vermont or Alaska (but not so cold.) You don't need a license to carry guns in those states, concealed or unconcealed!
> 
> ...


 
Indeed so, sir.


----------

